# المنتديات الأسرية > مالذ وطاب في فن الاطباق >  >  الفطائر التركية

## دمعة طفله يتيمه

الفطائر التركية 

المقادير :

كأسان ونصف دقيق

ملعقة صغيرة ملح

نصف ملعقة كبيرة خميرة سريعة

بيضة

ربع كأس زيت

ربع كأس حليب

للحشو : دجاج مفروم نيئ ، بصل مفروم ، فلفل رومي مفروم ، 

وحشو الفطائر الدائرية : لحم مفروم نيئ ، بصل مفروم ، طماطم مفروم

لحشو القوارب الصغيرة : بيض ، حليب ، جبن يخلط مع بعضه ، سمسم ، حبة سوداء ، بقدونس مفروم

الطريقة :

* تُعجن العجينة وتترك لمدة 7 دقائق

* تُفرد وتُشكل بالشكل الواضح بالصور

* تُحشى القوارب الكبيرة بحشو الدجاج

*وتحشى الأقراص المدورة بحشو اللحمة المفرومة

*وتُحشى القوارب الصغير والدوائر الصغيرة بحشو الجبن وتُرش بالحبة السوداء والسمسم والبقدونس 

تُخبز في الفرن الى ان تتحمر

الطريقة بالصور :
تُفرد العجين ويشكل على هئية قارب ويحشى ويصف في صينية مدهونة



.
تُخبز بالفرن 

قوارب الجبن 

الشكل النهائي للفطائر التركية 




منـــــــــــقوول
تحياتي/دمــــــــوووعه

----------


## hope

*يممم*

*شكلهآ رووعه* 

*يسلمووو على الطرح* 
*يعطيك العآفيييه دمووعه* 
*لاعدم*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

hope/الروووعه وجودك في صفحتي غناتي
موفقه

----------


## Malamh Cute

*يسلموو غلآتوو ع الطرح الروعهـ ،،*

*ربي يعطيكِ الف عاآفيهـ ،،*

*مآانحرم جديدكِ ،،*

*كروزهـ*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

مشكوره غناتي على التواصل الرااائع
موفقه

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

تسلمين عزيزتي 
جااااري تطبيق العجينة

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*فطااائر شهيه وراائعه*
*تسلمييين دمووعه ع الوصف الطيب*
*لاعدمناا جديدج الحلوو*
*تحيااتي*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

مشكورين يالغلا على التواصل العطر
موفقين لكل خير
لاخلا ولاعدم منكم

----------


## اصالة الشرق

يسلموو غلآتوو ع الطرح الروعهـ ،،ربي يعطيكِ الف عاآفيهـ ،،مآانحرم جديدكِ ،،

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

اصاله الشرق/تسلمين غناتي على المرور الحلو
دمتي بود

----------


## Sweet Magic

دمعه طفله يتيمه

يعطيك الله العافية 

وتسلم أيدك على الوصفة الشهية

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

سويت/تسلمين غناتي على هيك طله
موفقه لكل خيـــــر

----------


## صفآء الروح

*وااااااااااااااااااو*
*شكلها يجنننننننننننننن*
*تسلمي اختي دموعه على الوصفه*
*الله يعطيش العافية*
*وربي ما يحرمنا من جديدك*
*تقبلي تحياتي*
*دمتي بحير*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

نهضه /مشكوره التواصل العطر
لاخلا ولاعدم منك يالغلاااا
دمتي بود

----------


## MOONY

*يسلموو دموعه عالوصفه
الشهيه
تحياتي
*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

moony/تسلمين غناتي على التواصل الطيب
دمتي بود
موفقه

----------

